# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Foljet e pa rregullta

## Biondina

*Cilat jan foljet e pa rregullta te gjuhes shqipe.*

----------


## Adaes

Jan ato lloj foljesh qe ndryshojn fare temen kur zgjedhohen ne kohen e kryer e thjesht edhe kur jan pjesore...

Jam,Kam,Bie(ne kuptimin sjell),Bie(ne kuptimin e te renit), Ha,Jap,Rri,Shoh,Vij,Them,Dua,Le,Vdes, Vete..etj,etj..

----------


## european

qka jane kryefjalet homogjene

----------


## indepedent-miss

pasket me marr pjese ne ˙Gjuhëtari i ri˙ a ?

----------


## ABC

A eshte folje e parregullt "të duash" ?

----------


## mia@

> A eshte folje e parregullt "të duash" ?


Folja "dua" eshte folje e parregullt pasi ne kohen e kryer te thjeshte ndryshon temen nga dua ne desha.

----------

